# Toscana Music Festival 2019



## MRF Music Festivals

*11th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Tuscany (Italy)

17.07. - 21.07.2019*

*https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/*









_TUSCANY - country of cypress trees and soft hills_
Italy's most popular holiday region is renowned for its joy of life, culinary delights and rich culture. About half of the world's art treasures can be found in Italy, a great part of them in the Tuscany. Particularly famous are Florence, the region's capital, but also Pisa, Siena, and Lucca - the home of Giacomo Puccini. The concerts of the Toscana Music Festivals are arranged in the classy ambience of the Spa of Montecatini and the Basilica Santa Maria Assunta.


----------

